# Puppies at 20 days...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all

Yes, I am posting from Chamonix... again!  I've hurt my shins so can't ski today but have been thoroughly cheered up by more puppy pictures! 

Eeenie meanie minie mo...! 

Enjoy! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Turi! They're soooo beautiful  When will we know which one is yours?!
They look like a gorgeous colour as well  Exciting stuff!

& when are you home? We're missing your regular posts on ILMC! 

x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I loooove the girl with the white markings


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

girlie with the whit is so so so so so cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I enjoyed  

I love the girl with white marking on her head   lovely puppies xxx

Relax your shins Turi and look at your new puppy pics instead


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMG Turi! They're soooo beautiful  When will we know which one is yours?!
> They look like a gorgeous colour as well  Exciting stuff!
> 
> & when are you home? We're missing your regular posts on ILMC!
> ...


Thanks guys - they're gorgeous aren't they?! 

We'll choose between the two girls on the 4th Feb when they're five weeks old. Literally cannot wait! I've been told that the white markings will probably blend in so I'm going to try and look past that when choosing . 

Home on Sunday Laura - and don't worry, I'll be back to my normal regular posting 

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous puppies!!! I bet this is the first holiday you can't wait to get back from


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely Karen - after a year long wait I can't believe we'll be choosing our puppy in two weeks!!! 

Turi x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous colours Turi. Takes me back and makes me want to go through it all over again! Do you know which ones are the girls?


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks guys - they're gorgeous aren't they?!
> 
> We'll choose between the two girls on the 4th Feb when they're five weeks old. Literally cannot wait! I've been told that the white markings will probably blend in so I'm going to try and look past that when choosing .
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! All of them  

How exciting! Not too long to wait then now  Bet you're so excited to choose your little puppy  & yeah the white will blend trust me, Poppy has a little white chest but you can barely tell now. So definitely go by your favourite on the day 

Yay sunday! Missed you obsessional posting like me  I just got past 2,000  How bad is that?! Glad you're back soon 

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow you MUST be excited... I've also just noticed you have become a veteran
cockapoo. You must be the only person to ever achieve this status BEFORE
getting a dog!!
Enjoy the rest of your last pre dog holiday - Wish I was there!!!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Gorgeous photos Turi. I like the last one best cos it reminds me of Oakley


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I bet you can't wait to go and see them.

Am very jealous of you skiing, wish i was as not been in YEARS!!!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Gorgeous colours Turi. Takes me back and makes me want to go through it all over again! Do you know which ones are the girls?


The first two pictures are of the first girl (with white markings) and the third picture is of the second girl - these are the two puppies we'll be choosing from 



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Absolutely beautiful! All of them
> 
> How exciting! Not too long to wait then now  Bet you're so excited to choose your little puppy  & yeah the white will blend trust me, Poppy has a little white chest but you can barely tell now. So definitely go by your favourite on the day
> 
> ...


Yes, not too long. Though I have been waiting for like FOREVER for this puppy! 

Obsessional posting... that doesn't sound good lol!  



colpa110 said:


> Wow you MUST be excited... I've also just noticed you have become a veteran
> cockapoo. You must be the only person to ever achieve this status BEFORE
> getting a dog!!
> Enjoy the rest of your last pre dog holiday - Wish I was there!!!


A veteran - I must be bad! And yes, before I've even got a Cockapoo. God knows what I'll be like when I get her home! 



mariag said:


> Gorgeous photos Turi. I like the last one best cos it reminds me of Oakley


Oooo, that promising. I love Oakley! Marcus just got back off the slopes - he prefers the darker of the two without markings... 



JulesB said:


> Gorgeous!!! I bet you can't wait to go and see them.
> 
> Am very jealous of you skiing, wish i was as not been in YEARS!!!!
> 
> x



Two weeks and counting...! 

I wouldn't be too jealous. My shins are blue and I've been in the chalet by myself all day watching the snow. Won't be able to ski tomorrow either I don't think 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Yes, not too long. Though I have been waiting for like FOREVER for this puppy!
> 
> Obsessional posting... that doesn't sound good lol!  x


I know you have! Seems like agessss that we've been talking 7 you've been waiting, now the time is finally almost here!

Well you're not as bad as me yet lol so I wouldn't worry 
Luke couldn't believe when I told him earlier that i'd gotten to 2000 posts in just over 4 months! x


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Bad luck about your shins Turi, hope you manage to get some more skiing in before the end of your holiday. Only been to Chamonix in the summer but it is very beautiful.
Stevie's white patches have blended in and are now just paler markings. Not long to go now, the wait is nearly over!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I know you have! Seems like agessss that we've been talking 7 you've been waiting, now the time is finally almost here!
> 
> Well you're not as bad as me yet lol so I wouldn't worry
> Luke couldn't believe when I told him earlier that i'd gotten to 2000 posts in just over 4 months! x


I need to catch up!!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> I need to catch up!!!


Yes Ruth you do, you're not posting enough!  Get typing


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Luke couldn't believe when I told him earlier that i'd gotten to 2000 posts in just over 4 months! x


Have you only been a member for four months Laura? 



Rustler said:


> Bad luck about your shins Turi, hope you manage to get some more skiing in before the end of your holiday. Only been to Chamonix in the summer but it is very beautiful.
> Stevie's white patches have blended in and are now just paler markings. Not long to go now, the wait is nearly over!


Yes, I'm so disappointed about not being able to ski - we've been saving for this trip for so long 

If our pup looks like Stevie I'll be over the moon! In fact the second pup picture I've posted at the beginning of this thread looks a bit like Stevie when she was really little... 



Rufini said:


> I need to catch up!!!


Are we going to see a sudden increase Ruth...?!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Have you only been a member for four months Laura?


Yes Turi, I joined on the 9/9/2011. Hard to believe tbh! Fells like i've been on it forever! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Me too....determined to be a veteran before much longer..... now what can 
I think of to post Mmmm


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Me too....determined to be a veteran before much longer..... now what can
> I think of to post Mmmm


You need to get i to the change a letter thread and keep playing!!!! That will get you to veteran quickly!!!

x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow pups are adorable,what a difficult choice!! xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yes Turi, I joined on the 9/9/2011. Hard to believe tbh! Fells like i've been on it forever! x


Well in that case you really are bad because you've posted so much in such a short space of time... 



colpa110 said:


> Me too....determined to be a veteran before much longer..... now what can
> I think of to post Mmmm


I'm sure Betty will get up to something mischevious soon that you can post about... :laugh:


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

The pups are really coming on Turi! 

Decisions, decisions. You will need to do a spreadsheet with the pros and cons of each pup  Naw, as you have said hopefully one will just let you know its been waiting for you.

They are all just totally sweet!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Soo said:


> The pups are really coming on Turi!
> 
> Decisions, decisions. You will need to do a spreadsheet with the pros and cons of each pup  Naw, as you have said hopefully one will just let you know its been waiting for you.
> 
> They are all just totally sweet!


They are aren't they? I didn't see much difference in the newly born pictures and last week's but in this week's you can really see their features developing. 

Yes, a spread sheet is the only way 

I can't believe we'll be choosing in just two weeks.... eeeek, the excitement! :jumping: 

How did you choose yours Sheilagh? 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah I know I am, just can't help but post! Tbh i'm not sure what i've been posting about :S


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You guys are all so funny!!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Dear Turi
Hi, I hope despite your shins you're having a lovely holiday!
I thought you might be interested to see how Kippers coat has developed as her colouring is very similar to the pups you're choosing from.
kippers white patches have blended in but they are still there.
She has lightened as her coat has got longer.
She is getting a bit desperate for a trim (I think I'll do her eyebrows again tonight) but I'm reluctant to get her done as I love the shaggy look. Im thinking we'll make the most of it before the mats appear!!




























I can't seem to change the sizes and also we've just gone from Windows to Mac and as we haven't sorted file sharing between user accounts, I've just realised all the best pictures of tiny Kipper are on OH's user profile so I'll switch users and post another one of her when she was younger!! (Technophobe!!)

Pip XXX


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Pip

Thank you for posting pictures of Kipper - that's very kind of you. 

Yes, the pups we'll be choosing from do appear to be very similar in colour to Kipper. It's interesting to hear that her coat has lightened... I wonder if and when she has a trim she'll be darker underneath? Either way she looks beautiful and I can't believe how much she has grown since the backpack pictures! 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, 

I don't think she'll be darker underneath Turi, I think she'll be lighter as she's really light at the roots. The bits that were originally white are still very white.

Pip X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oooo, that would be lovely. But she looks so scrummy with her fur so long I can imagine you're putting off having her shorter! 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Turi,
how come your Pitapata isn't updating?
Pip X


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know  I set it up when the litter was three days old and since then it hasn't updated. Does anyone want to tell me how to do it? Pleeeeeeease?! 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Maybe just try make a new one Turi? & paste the new code in & see if it works next time? That's what i'd do x


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable! I did a double take when i saw that they are 20 days old! Wow time sure goes by quickly. I think they are both equally gorgeous so hopefully one really stands out to you personality wise!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous puppies! Not long to go now  

Sorry to hear your shins are painful  Hope you manage to get a bit more skiing in before you come home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Turi, you may have just used the wrong code....just re make it and use he code for forums.....it should work, but let me know if you need help.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Turi, you may have just used the wrong code....just re make it and use he code for forums.....it should work, but let me know if you need help.


Um...still can't do it! 

These are the options I'm given: 

_
*For Websites:*

HTML • Image URL • Blogger • Friendster • hi5 • MSN • MySpace • Facebook • Wordpress • Google Plus• iGoogle • Hyves

*Email Signatures:*

AOL • Entourage • Gmail • Hotmail • HTML • Incredimail • Mac Mail • Mozilla, Thunderbird • Opera Mail • Outlook • Yahoo! • Webmail • Windows Mail

*Forum signatures:*

HTML • Ezboard • PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code 

*Desktop Widgets:*

HTML file • Apple Dashboard • Active Desktop (Windows XP/2000) • Windows 7 & Vista Gadget


*For mobiles:*

Add to Android • Add to iPod / iPhone / iPad _

Which one do I need?


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it's HTML code for forum signatures.

I hope you get it working!!

Are you able to ski today??

x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Or the BB Code for signatures - from looking at mine, that looks more like it!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

How is this folks?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Turi said:


> How is this folks?!


Yay!! It's working now!!!

x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Well the true test will be if it's updated tomorrow lol!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is the right size nw sooooo fingers crossed for u


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi! Just catching up on a few threads after a break from here and wow you almost have little poo at last! :jumping: So exciting and I'm so pleased for you. How long to go? Names?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Clare!!! 

I'd noticed you hadn't been on here for a while. It's good to have you back 

Yes we're going to meet the litter on Saturday - can't believe the time has finally come! We will be choosing between two girls, the litter was only small. I'll post as many pictures as possible when we get back! 

Names... that's tough. We go through stages of loving certain names and then going off them again! Our shortlist is Roo, Ren, Ruby, Lily, Lyra and... nope, can't remember any more. This is what happens when you think you're getting a boy and then everything changes! 

How is Obi? Has he made a full recovery?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

haha, I know! you spent so long looking for the breeder and a boy and then ended up with choice from two girls!  They do look so sweet though. Ooooh picking is so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. Follow your instinct and you won't go to far wrong. 

Out of your names I'm really liking Roo and Ren. I love the short names and Roo and Renee are possibles on my girl dog list! I reckon Roo could be for boy or girl. I also really like Jazz at the moment, my current fav. Decisions, decisions! Your turn first, so jealous 

Obi is doing really well and only 2 more months and he will be medication free. It's a slow process but we're nearly there! He's definitely being more of a puppy again and joining in more with dog play again. I will keep an eye out for your update. Enjoy the experience!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Next Saturday evening we will all be sat waiting for a Turi puppy update   dont let us down Turi .... lots of pics of your puppy and a name please  

Clare we have missed you on here ... great to see you back   hugs to Obi .. he looked fab in the meet pics and did manage to spot you   so many there xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Next Saturday evening we will all be sat waiting for a Turi puppy update   dont let us down Turi .... lots of pics of your puppy and a name please
> 
> Clare we have missed you on here ... great to see you back   hugs to Obi .. he looked fab in the meet pics and did manage to spot you   so many there xx


Thanks Jojo  I have to keep it balanced though and not be on here too much


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Totally understand  I know all about a busy family life  .. just pop on when we get time .. but lovely to catch up on the cockapoo news xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> haha, I know! you spent so long looking for the breeder and a boy and then ended up with choice from two girls!  They do look so sweet though. Ooooh picking is so exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. Follow your instinct and you won't go to far wrong.
> 
> Out of your names I'm really liking Roo and Ren. I love the short names and Roo and Renee are possibles on my girl dog list! I reckon Roo could be for boy or girl. I also really like Jazz at the moment, my current fav. Decisions, decisions! Your turn first, so jealous
> 
> Obi is doing really well and only 2 more months and he will be medication free. It's a slow process but we're nearly there! He's definitely being more of a puppy again and joining in more with dog play again. I will keep an eye out for your update. Enjoy the experience!


Funnily enough we both admitted last night that we _are_ nervous about the puppy choosing. Silly really! 

So glad to hear Obi is doing a bit better, that's fantastic news. 




JoJo said:


> Next Saturday evening we will all be sat waiting for a Turi puppy update   dont let us down Turi .... lots of pics of your puppy and a name please
> 
> Clare we have missed you on here ... great to see you back   hugs to Obi .. he looked fab in the meet pics and did manage to spot you   so many there xx


Don't worry, there will be photo a-plenty! 

And I'll try and get a video too


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Can't wait to hear you update at the weekend Turi!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

The puppies are gorgeous Turi. Whichever you choose you will love. All puppies are adorable. I like Ren and Roo but probably prefer Ren. Ruby is nice too.

Andrea x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok we have the *BIG puppy announcement *this Saturday from our friend Turi ...

So let’s build up the excitement and all guess which girl Turi & Marcus will pick and we could even guess a name too .. well we love puppy announcements on here and we love the build up too ...

I am going for the beautiful Apricot girl with the white marking on her head .. name umm I know Turi mentioned Roo which I love but just a random name guess 'Bee the Cockapoo' 

Oh Turi I can't wait for Saturday night  yes a video would be fab xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jojo, after a horrible day at the office you've totally cheered me up . And made me VERY excited about Saturday!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Come on you lot .. which puppy do you think Turi will go for .. which girl will be Turi's new baby ... 

& what name?? something unusual maybe for a Turi & Marcus puppy   

I know Turi could call her puppy *Spreadsheet * 

Sorry JoJo is in a really happy and silly mood today ... no change there then xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Spreadsheet? That's a brilliant name... why didn't I think of that before...?!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh let me think of a name - what about Marti - that combines both their names in a way.

Andrea x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think you'll pick the one on your signature. I love the name Lyra - I've also read the book - and it reminds me of 'Lara' which I love and might have called Louis if he had been a girl as it was one of my late mum's favourite names.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Amh59 said:


> Oh let me think of a name - what about Marti - that combines both their names in a way.
> 
> Andrea x


Brilliant idea Andrea but I think you have the order the wrong way around. It should be Tumar... hmmm, that doesn't work does it?!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Come on you lot .. which puppy do you think Turi will go for .. which girl will be Turi's new baby ...
> 
> & what name?? something unusual maybe for a Turi & Marcus puppy
> 
> ...





Turi said:


> Spreadsheet? That's a brilliant name... why didn't I think of that before...?!


Or Excel!!!!

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes Excel .. perfect name


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Yes Excel .. perfect name


Now if you want a play on words, you could use the name Lexie as if you used text speak it could be an anagram of Excel i.e. Lex-ce!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You are good at this Jules .. I must speak to you when I have to name my next poo .. coz I know there will be one more at some point


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

You know you're all bonkers don't you?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep ... welcome to the cockapoo crazy gang Turi ... 

You gotta be cool to own a cockapoo  

Ok, you got to be happy and a little bit crazy too ... but its all good fun ...


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

If the one in your signature piccie is the darkest red/apricot then I think that's who you'll pick Turi. I know you have a soft spot for the reds


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be logging on lots over the weekend so I can catch the Puppy Update! I can only imagine how you must be feeling this week, and I can totally understand your nerves! We'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I really do have a soft spot for the reds, you're right! But then I saw Jukee Doodles' video with their lemon roans and I was like :love-eyes:. So fickle! 

Received some more pictures from Anne over the weekend. Is it just me or do they actually get prettier as they get older?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh lovely pics .. this is doing me no good .. I am puppy broody ... 

Dont change your mind now Turi .. stick with one of these Apricot beauties


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh they are gorgeous! Love the one with the little white spot on her head!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't worry JoJo, I love these little apricot bunnies even more


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Must admit I have a soft spot for the choccies & black coats always have .. but the cream & apricots are my hubbys faves  hey and he has really good taste .. he married me .. lol .. poor fella


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcus loves the blondes. I thought he'd have had enough with me...


----------

